# Whos Watching The Nascar Race ?????



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OUTBACKERS UNITE !!!
LETS GO #48


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

What? Are you kidding? Kentucky and LSU are in triple overtime!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

DH is watching... #17 Matt!!!

I started opposing him with #07.. Just because I drink "Jack"








( I do NOT watch it though!







)

MaeJae


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Go #48...........................

Right to the garage for a DNF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

But I kinda like #20....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*GUESS WHOS IN FIRST !!!!*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> *GUESS WHOS IN WAS FIRST !!!!*


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Too bad LaBonte isn't in a chevy any more.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, maybe a TOYota might win.............

Sorry, I just don't think JJ is gonna do it. I almost killed my wife in the grandstands in Richmond. She was rooting for him. Hey he did win us $100 in the pool.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Go #48...........................
> 
> Right to the garage for a DNF!!!!!!!!!!!!


Right there with you on that Timmy!

Go Jr!!!!!!!!!!!

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Hey, maybe a TOYota might win.............
> 
> Sorry, I just don't think JJ is gonna do it. I almost killed my wife in the grandstands in Richmond. She was rooting for him. Hey he did win us $100 in the pool.


Don't sell out for a measly $100.

D


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Who just spun his car??????????????????????/

Jimmy Johnson!!!!!!!!!! All by himself. No whining about anyone doing something to him.

Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wonder if Jimmy Johnson is dizzy after that spin round and round........... lol

Carey


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Wonder if Jimmy Johnson is dizzy after that spin round and round........... lol
> 
> Carey


Like he WASN'T dizzy before????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

3LEES said:


> Wonder if Jimmy Johnson is dizzy after that spin round and round........... lol
> 
> Carey


Like he WASN'T dizzy before????








[/quote]

LOL!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AHHHHHH, Crapola! The LAP LEADER spun out but hes making up ground......from 30th to 18th already......
COME ON JJ.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Up to 9th place......


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

7th and thers a CAUTION..... Its a long shot I know.... 14 laps to go.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Do have to admit, Jimmy has a great car tonight.. That baby is on rails!

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

6th place, red flag.
It was his race to lose and he lost it....at least it looks that way.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Football? What's football? If it doesn't go in circles or run 1/4 mile faster than you can spit, it's not worth watchin'.









I'm listening to the scanner with 10 to go... Clint Boyer says he's getting tight.. to bad; I'd like to see him win.

Good grief.. it's 8:30 PM.. I'm glad I'm on the west coast!

Jim

PS: ABK = Anyone But Kyle


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NASCAR on SIRIUS
Gordon (24) just gave Kyle (5) the nod that he would let him have the win if he was close.....

Wow, can you believe Clint....the diaper dandy.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

There's is no way he'll GIVE him a win. I know what he said.... but it ain't happening! Ah yes... let the trophy dash begin baby!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Dadof4 said:


> There's is no way he'll GIVE him a win. I know what he said.... but it ain't happening! Ah yes... let the trophy dash begin baby!


I was thinking the same thing... GIDDIE UP!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK JUST HAPPENED ????????


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhh.... Newman!!!! So close!!!!! Jeff is outa gas... who's in 3rd? Clint or Kyle? ABK!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NO FUEL ..... This is crazy...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ITS ON !!!!!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Waltrip... 11th. That's like winning Daytona for him!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GORDON, im no Gordon fan but if somebodys got to do it i guess ill commend him. He does own Jimmies car...


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gordon gets an A+ for the burnout.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gotta go hang out with the DW. Gnight!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep....Gmorning


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Great Race... You know, when they race at Charlotte its always a great race! One of my fav tracks!

I have 3 Sirius units, but have never listened to the race on em.. Is it pretty good? I'll have to listen sometime.

I'm cool with Gordon winning, gotta admit, he is a great driver.

Carey


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

UMMMM....lets see, put the pedal to the metal and take a left for 500 miles. It makes me dizzy just watching.....I'm thinking I'm not smart enough to understand the complexity of NASCAR.....Kinda like WWF with a steering wheel...

Kirk


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You did not just compare auto racing to WWF........................

There is another 3 letter acronym that I want to use, but I was given a bunch of crap for using it before.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

C'mon guys....true "auto racing" has a RH turn every once in awhile.........
Does "Hulk Hogan" still race? Or has he retired?.......

Kirk


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

ntputter17 said:


> UMMMM....lets see, put the pedal to the metal and take a left for 500 miles. It makes me dizzy just watching.....I'm thinking I'm not smart enough to understand the complexity of NASCAR.....Kinda like WWF with a steering wheel...
> 
> Kirk


You said it, I didn't!

Darlene


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> UMMMM....lets see, put the pedal to the metal and take a left for 500 miles. It makes me dizzy just watching.....I'm thinking I'm not smart enough to understand the complexity of NASCAR.....Kinda like WWF with a steering wheel...
> 
> Kirk


You said it, I didn't!

Darlene
[/quote]
Awww, Darlene, that wasn't very nice







It's never okay to make fun of the mentally challenged........

I used to be a fan, back when "men were men" and "women were.....in the kitchen"......to much glitz now.

Kirk


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Talking about play by play. If you didn't get a chance to watch or listen to the race all you have to do is read this thread. Good job guys and gals.

Leon









P.S. By the way, as long as #48 or #24 wins I'm fine. And just think next year they will have Jr running with them.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> UMMMM....lets see, put the pedal to the metal and take a left for 500 miles. It makes me dizzy just watching.....I'm thinking I'm not smart enough to understand the complexity of NASCAR.....Kinda like WWF with a steering wheel...
> Kirk


You said it, I didn't!
Darlene
[/quote]
Thats funny, really....its funny!
Here is my story about becoming a NASCAR fan. I used to mock them and joke about driving in a circle all afternoon but you know what, they make MILLIONS and some make MILLIONS AND MILLIONS for doing it. There must be more to it than you think....like the fact that it is REAL and not a rehearsed stage show like WWF. Give me a break.









I was the one 5 years ago making the jokes to my friends about NASCAR and its bordom watching cars drive in a circle. "Demographically" they claimed i would never understand and said i did not fit the "NASCAR-fan" mold. They challanged me to randomly pick a driver and follow him for a season or 2. I agreed but refused to do what most fans do and pick a driver based on name (Jr) or record (Gordon - too easy to pick the best driver) I excluded the big names just to force myself to learn about the drivers. So i immediatley did my research on the other drivers. I learned of Jimmie Johnsons performance (before he was champion) the fact that he was a clean-cut professional,and was somewhat an outcast being from California and the type of guy he is and his incredible foundation *(Jimmie Johnson Foundation)*. Praying he would become a star when he signed with Hendrick Motorsports I approached my friends and stated my choice.... JIMMIE JOHNSON, DRIVER OF THE #48 LOWES CHEVROLET.

Admittably, it was brutally difficult watching the first few races BECAUSE I WAS NAIVE AND DID NOT KNOW WHAT I WAS WATCHING. Once i learnd of the stratagies, positioning, obsticles and challanges the drivers and crews face it became more and more interesting. after a year or 2 I started to understand the Challanges behind Stock Car racing and became somewhat addicted to the race.... Me my wife (nobody would ever think she would like something like NASCAR) and some friends went to our first race this year, POCONO Speedway. We had pit passes, met the drivers tailgated with all the great fans and really had a great time. I have learned that there truly are no better words than the 4 most famous words in sports....GENTLEMAN START YOUR ENGINES !!!! The rush of adrenaline that i felt sitting 30 rows up on the start/finish line when those engines fired up was incredible, the thundering, heart pounding, head rattleing rush of the cars racing by is like no other. Soon after I conceded that i was a fan, my wife picked a driver - Casey Mears #25 (next year i believe he will be switching to the #5 Car when Kyle leaves HMS). We also met him at the race and found out that ironically he is not only Jimmies team mate but his best friend. We enjoy watching the races with our friends and on Sunday afternoons the #48 and #25 flags are usually flying high on our flagpole. THe #48 on top of coarse....

SO, needless to say now that i have been converted, I now challange others who mock what they dont understand to pick a driver and follow them for a season or 2.....just as I did 5 years ago.







You just might find you like NASCAR more than you ever thought you would.









*Oh and BTW, they dont always make left turns and drive in circles......your first lesson about NASCAR.*


















Enjoy the race !


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sayonara.....I have been a racing fan for years. It's that same old argument about "road racing" vs "ovals".......I follow Cart, Formaula One and SCCA club racing, but I dont watch them either when they do the oval thing....I understand the strategys, just cant get into ovals. You seperate the drivers from the wannabes when you throw in the occasional left turn......that said, I bet a weekend in the infield of a nascar race would be a blast........

Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just did not feel like staying up late to watch so I recorded the last 1/2. Watched it before I could read this thread, would not have mattered. I hate it when it goes past the allotted time and you are recording. I need to remember to set to record the next show too. The recording stopped with 10 laps to go......ugggg.

The benefit of recording is great. Everytime Brad Dougherty or Brent Musberger opens their mouth, I can fast forward it









I really think the bump Gordon gave to Dale Jr and the radio conversations that followed was staged by a 2 friends who will be teammates and decided to have a little fun.









John


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

ntputter is right... there is sooooooooo much more to hitting a little white ball into a cup.









... and watching your caddy lug your clubs around can really make you break a sweat! Almost makes me want to reach for a Perrier!

If you will please excuse me, I am going to go watch paint dry.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> The benefit of recording is great. Everytime Brad Dougherty or Brent Musberger opens their mouth, I can fast forward it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill second that !!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dadof4 said:


> ntputter is right... there is sooooooooo much more to hitting a little white ball into a cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a Coors Lite, please......I dont use a caddy, that would mean I would have to walk and I dont see that happening........

Kirk


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

OK, OK ntputter.... truce! How about we soup-up a couple of your golf carts and see who can get the ball in the hole... polo style with sand traps and hazzards.









Now that would be fun! Come on... who's in!?!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like a plan....I bring the carts, you bring the Coors.....we just cant go in circles, I have a problem with "OVALS"









Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

speaking of golf carts.
I love the commercial where Gordon gets the phone call from his wife to get the diapers and he jumps on the golf cart and rides out of the garage.... the tires squeal on it as he turns...RIGHT at 3mph.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Go Gordon!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

yadda yadda yadda..... its easy to win while everyone around you completely come untied... what an ending to that race !!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't post on this thread during the race. We were busy&#8230;&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;.watching it from the Turn 1 Grandstand









We had a great time even thought he 24 car won. Went to Fan Fest at Joe Gibbs Racing Friday and got autographs from Stewart, Hamlin and Yeley. Saturday, we met Junior Johnson and got an autographed bottle of "Carolina Moon" - his new legal shine


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That awesome. I told my wife that next year LMS must be on our trip schedule!!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

If you decide to go, let me know. I can help you pick an Camping Spot and let you know what ticket deals to watch for.


----------

